# What the fuck, Germany.



## Tarvos (Mar 12, 2009)

German Massacre leaves sixteen dead, more injured, shooter committed suicide

Or this. Meet the new Virginia Tech, people. What is going on here?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 12, 2009)

Stupid random gun sprees >< I hate when this kind of thing happens.

At least the guy got caught/stopped/killed, but jeez. I sympathize for those injured/killed or their loved ones :(


----------



## Felidire (Mar 12, 2009)

My mum was talking about this a few hours ago. I think it's truly pathetic for someone to do this an then take their own life.


_"If your life is shit, then good for you, we don't care; just because your life sucks, doesn't give you a reason to fuck up life for about 50 other people. And you wonder why we didn't give a shit about your life to begin with..."_


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw that in the paper this morning. :/ It makes me feel sick to think that people could seriously go out and do something like that.


----------



## Minish (Mar 12, 2009)

Saw this on the news... it makes me wonder whether the person's life was really _that_ bad. And the teacher interviewed was like, "I'm not sure why he would do this... his grades were bad?" >_>

Nobody who thought about all the lives they would affect by killing this many people, how many people will have to suffer with the memory for the rest of their lives... nobody would do this if they thought about that for even just a moment.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Saw this on the news... it makes me wonder whether the person's life was really _that_ bad.


Nobody's life is bad enough to come close to justifying anything like this. Killing innocent people solves absolutely nothing. :/

I can't bring myself to imagine what that poor community is going through, though ):


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 12, 2009)

first finland, now germany?

shit, they are getting closer


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 12, 2009)

Germany already did it in 2002, remember Erfurt Gymnasium?


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't really think I have anything left to say about these shootings... It's the same thing over and over and over again. Beh.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 12, 2009)

christ, why can't people be more original. instead of shooting up a school to vent your anger, why not organise a cake-sale or something.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> christ, why can't people be more original. instead of shooting up a school to vent your anger, why not organise a cake-sale or something.


(I don't sell them, I give them away...)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 12, 2009)

> (I don't sell them, I give them away...)


That is so utterly fucking adorable. <3


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Mar 12, 2009)

But guys, this is the country with like -the- strictest gun regulations ever.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> But guys, this is the country with like -the- strictest gun regulations ever.


which is why this kind of things doesn't tend to happen there, as opposed to america where every asshole gets a gun for ten bucks.

This is terrible though, really. There's been an uncomfortable surge of school shootings.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 12, 2009)

Life is never bad enough to take someone else's life. If you hate your life, then do something for somebody else and not think about yourself. Dang, a little kindness goes a long way. Even if you are depressed, say good morning to other people, spruce up your day. Happiness is contagious (unless your the boss of some firm or a dictator and the happier you get the more miserable others get).


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 12, 2009)

Ugh why so many of these horrible shootings

Also cake sales are a totally better vent for anger


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 13, 2009)

We should hold some kind of anti-violence cake sale at our schools.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 13, 2009)

I might actually do that :|


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 13, 2009)

I like this idea.

Unfortunately we've already had about seven cake sales this year and it's _March_. Yearbook cake sale, first year charity cake sale times six...


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 13, 2009)

honestly if you're that upset about your life, kill yourself, not x amount of innocent people.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 13, 2009)

> I like this idea.
> 
> Unfortunately we've already had about seven cake sales this year and it's March. Yearbook cake sale, first year charity cake sale times six...


Banana bread.

There is ALWAYS time for banana bread.

also the amount of people saying stuff like


> honestly if you're that upset about your life, kill yourself, not x amount of innocent people.


worries me slightly. the correct answer should be: "if you're that upset about your life, don't kill anyone and go get some help".


----------

